
Marcus Aurelius on Dealing with Setbacks and Obstacles - bramkrom
https://medium.com/@bramkrommenhoek/the-ancient-art-of-dealing-with-setbacks-and-obstacles-marcus-aurelius-b4586efad017
======
bramkrom
Bit of background - last January I read Marcus Aurelius' Meditations for the
first time. There haven't been many books that I'd say changed by life, but
this one certainly did. It resonated so strongly with struggles I was having
(and still have), that it inspired me to dig as deep as I could into the
topic. So that's what I did. I think I spent the last 8 months reading
everything I could from Marcus, Epictetus and Seneca, and dissected their
works into quotes that I then mapped to certain struggles I have. That
resulted in a series of essays, of which this one is the first. I doubted
whether I should publish this, as I primarily wrote this for myself. But then
a couple of people read it, and convinced me to share it with others. So,
that's what I'm doing here. The reason I wanted to share it here is because
Stoicism has as its fundamental principles very similar ones to the ones I
think many of us here at HN adhere to, which are 1) When in doubt, apply
rationality, and 2) Life is about contributing to your community's well-being.
Hope it helps you then same way it helps me. B

